# Another food recall--AvoDerm



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I fed this one for several years. This was just sent to me. I don't know if more are involved or stuff like manufacturing facility.

T

Date: Tue, 11 Sep 2012 23:40:32 -0400
Subject: Dog Food Recall Alert - AvoDerm Dog Food Recall


Dear Dog Owner,

At your request, I'm sending you this special alert.

On September 11, AvoDerm announced a *voluntary recall* of one of its dry dog food products due to possible contamination with Salmonella.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link: 



AvoDerm Dog Food Recall


Please be sure to *share* the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor

P.S. Not already on our dog food recall notification list? Sign up to get critical dog food recall alerts sent to you by email. 





Dog Food Advisor, 236 West Tazewell Way, Williamsburg, VA 23185, USA


----------

